# 50 Job Interview Questions, why they are asked and how to Answer!



## Dwangy

This is the most comprehensive list of questions commonly asked in Job Interviews, why they are asked, if they have any hidden motives and exactly how to answer them!

This list of was sourced from several websites on the internet and compiled for your convenience. I know first hand how difficult it is to find such a big list of questions, because having gone through many of these lists, I found that the majority of the questions were duplicates, and after about 20-30 questions, it was all the same questions given in different word.

Anyway without further ado, here they are! (Read full article here, for answers to the interview questions)

50 Questions and Answers

1. Why Do You Want To Work For Us?

It's rare for an interview not to include this question.
The good news is that it's an easy one to prepare for.
Most companies want to recruit people who are enthusiastic about the company and its products. They don't want people on the team who "ended up there by accident". So this is your chance to show why working for the company is important to you and why you think you will fit in.

They will be looking for evidence that you can make a contribution and will be able to grow into the role they are recruiting.

This question is designed to screen out candidates who aren't serious about the company or may be using it as a stop-gap, while they look for something better.

It's also your chance to make the most of the company research you have done. You can use this opportunity to add comments that show you understand the company's position in the market place; the role of its competitors and any challenges it may be facing.

Sample Answer: "I'm not looking for just another pay check. I enjoy my work and am proud of my profession. Your company produces a superior product/provides a superior service. I share the values that make this possible, which should enable me to fit in and complement the team."

2. What interests you about this job?
3. What do you know about our company?
4. What challenges are you looking for in this position?
5. Who was your best boss and who was the worst?
6. Why did you choose this particular career path?
7. What are your aspirations beyond this job?
8. Why do you think this industry would sustain your interest in the long haul?
9. Tell me about yourself.
10. What has been the biggest disappointment in your life?

Your response to the question "What has been the greatest disappointment in your life?" will help the interviewer determine know how easily you are discouraged.

Sample Answer: If possible, tell about a personal disappointment i.e. the early death of a parent, child, or school friend. Believe it or not, it is okay to have not had a "greatest" disappointment.

11. What are your pet peeves?
12. If you could relive the last 10 years of your life.
13. How has your education prepared you for your career?
14. When was the last time you were angry and what happened?

When the interviewer asks "When Was the Last Time You Were Angry? What Happened?" he or she wants to know if you lose control. The real meaning of the word "angry", to an interviewer, is loss of control and it's important to know how you handle situations when you're angry.

Sample Answer: Anger to me means loss of control. I do not lose control. When I get stressed, I step back, take a deep breath, thoughtfully think through the situation and then begin to formulate a plan of action.

15. How do you evaluate success?
16. What are the major reasons for your success?
17. Describe a typical work week for you.
18. How would you describe the pace at which you work?
19. Give us an example of a situation where you didn't meet your goals or objectives.
20. Give me proof of your persuasiveness.
21. Would your current boss describe you as the type of person who goes that extra mile?
22. Give us an example of a situation where you faced conflict or difficult communication problems
23. Have you ever had a conflict with a boss or professor? How was it resolved?
24. If you know your boss is 100% wrong about something, how would you handle this?
25. Where do you see yourself in 3 / 5/ 10 years time?
26. How do you plan to achieve those goals?
27. What drives you to achieve your objectives?
28. What are you looking for in your next job? What is important to you?
29. What would your current manager say are your strengths?
30. What would your current manager say are your weaknesses?
31. Are you overqualified for this job?
32. Why should we give you this job?
33. We're considering two other candidates for this position. Why should we hire you rather than someone else?
34. What would you do if one of our competitors offered you a position?

Do not be distracted by the mention of two other candidates, you don't know anything about them and they could be fictitious. Focus on what strengths you bring to the table. These should be consistent with the four things most employers are looking for in candidates during the job interview: competence, professionalism, enthusiasm, and likability. Remember, they are looking for chemistry between you and them. Be prepared to summarize in 60 seconds why you are the best candidate for the job. Also, let the employer know you want the job and you will enjoy working with them. A lack of interest in the job may indicate a lack of enthusiasm for the job and them.

35. What are your biggest accomplishments?
36. What did you like/dislike about your last job?
37. Can you work under pressure?"
38. What environments allow you to be especially effective?
39. What do you find are the most difficult decisions to make?
40. Give us an example of when you have worked to an unreasonable deadline or been faced with a huge challenge.
41. Tell me about a special contribution you have made to your employer.
42. What is the most difficult situation you have faced?
43. Tell me about a time when you had to deal with an irate customer. How did you handle the situation?
44. How do you take direction?
45. What colour is your brain?

Be aware that you'll probably be asked zany questions. The point is not to stump you, but to find out what makes you tick. When the standard interview questions are asked, people are prepared, and it's harder for the recruiter to get to know the real person. An advertising recruiter, for example, tries to avoid this. There is no right or wrong answer to this type of question. In fact, the recruiter won't even really care what your answer is. He or she just doesn't want to hear something like, "I don't know, I guess it's blue because that's the way I imagine it." The point is to see how creative you are and how you think. Be sure to explain why you answered the way you did.

Sample Answer: My brain is red because I'm always hot. I'm always on fire with new plans and ideas."

46. Do you prefer working in a team or on your own?
47. What do your work colleagues think of you?
48. Tell me about your salary expectations.
49. What will you do if you don't get this position?
50. What is the first thing you would change, if you were to start work here?

Full article and discussion - (Read full article here, for answers to the interview questions)


----------



## anbetophillip

Dwangy said:


> This is the most comprehensive list of questions commonly asked in Job Interviews, why they are asked, if they have any hidden motives and exactly how to answer them!
> 
> This list of was sourced from several websites on the internet and compiled for your convenience. I know first hand how difficult it is to find such a big list of questions, because having gone through many of these lists, I found that the majority of the questions were duplicates, and after about 20-30 questions, it was all the same questions given in different word.
> 
> Anyway without further ado, here they are!
> 
> 50 Questions and Answers
> 
> 1. Why Do You Want To Work For Us?
> 
> It's rare for an interview not to include this question.
> The good news is that it's an easy one to prepare for.
> Most companies want to recruit people who are enthusiastic about the company and its products. They don't want people on the team who "ended up there by accident". So this is your chance to show why working for the company is important to you and why you think you will fit in.
> 
> They will be looking for evidence that you can make a contribution and will be able to grow into the role they are recruiting.
> 
> This question is designed to screen out candidates who aren't serious about the company or may be using it as a stop-gap, while they look for something better.
> 
> It's also your chance to make the most of the company research you have done. You can use this opportunity to add comments that show you understand the company's position in the market place; the role of its competitors and any challenges it may be facing.
> 
> Sample Answer: "I'm not looking for just another pay check. I enjoy my work and am proud of my profession. Your company produces a superior product/provides a superior service. I share the values that make this possible, which should enable me to fit in and complement the team."
> 
> 2. What interests you about this job?
> 3. What do you know about our company?
> 4. What challenges are you looking for in this position?
> 5. Who was your best boss and who was the worst?
> 6. Why did you choose this particular career path?
> 7. What are your aspirations beyond this job?
> 8. Why do you think this industry would sustain your interest in the long haul?
> 9. Tell me about yourself.
> 10. What has been the biggest disappointment in your life?
> 
> Your response to the question "What has been the greatest disappointment in your life?" will help the interviewer determine know how easily you are discouraged.
> 
> Sample Answer: If possible, tell about a personal disappointment i.e. the early death of a parent, child, or school friend. Believe it or not, it is okay to have not had a "greatest" disappointment.
> 
> 11. What are your pet peeves?
> 12. If you could relive the last 10 years of your life.
> 13. How has your education prepared you for your career?
> 14. When was the last time you were angry and what happened?
> 
> When the interviewer asks "When Was the Last Time You Were Angry? What Happened?" he or she wants to know if you lose control. The real meaning of the word "angry", to an interviewer, is loss of control and it's important to know how you handle situations when you're angry.
> 
> Sample Answer: Anger to me means loss of control. I do not lose control. When I get stressed, I step back, take a deep breath, thoughtfully think through the situation and then begin to formulate a plan of action.
> 
> 15. How do you evaluate success?
> 16. What are the major reasons for your success?
> 17. Describe a typical work week for you.
> 18. How would you describe the pace at which you work?
> 19. Give us an example of a situation where you didn't meet your goals or objectives.
> 20. Give me proof of your persuasiveness.
> 21. Would your current boss describe you as the type of person who goes that extra mile?
> 22. Give us an example of a situation where you faced conflict or difficult communication problems
> 23. Have you ever had a conflict with a boss or professor? How was it resolved?
> 24. If you know your boss is 100% wrong about something, how would you handle this?
> 25. Where do you see yourself in 3 / 5/ 10 years time?
> 26. How do you plan to achieve those goals?
> 27. What drives you to achieve your objectives?
> 28. What are you looking for in your next job? What is important to you?
> 29. What would your current manager say are your strengths?
> 30. What would your current manager say are your weaknesses?
> 31. Are you overqualified for this job?
> 32. Why should we give you this job?
> 33. We're considering two other candidates for this position. Why should we hire you rather than someone else?
> 34. What would you do if one of our competitors offered you a position?
> 
> Do not be distracted by the mention of two other candidates, you don't know anything about them and they could be fictitious. Focus on what strengths you bring to the table. These should be consistent with the four things most employers are looking for in candidates during the job interview: competence, professionalism, enthusiasm, and likability. Remember, they are looking for chemistry between you and them. Be prepared to summarize in 60 seconds why you are the best candidate for the job. Also, let the employer know you want the job and you will enjoy working with them. A lack of interest in the job may indicate a lack of enthusiasm for the job and them.
> 
> 35. What are your biggest accomplishments?
> 36. What did you like/dislike about your last job?
> 37. Can you work under pressure?"
> 38. What environments allow you to be especially effective?
> 39. What do you find are the most difficult decisions to make?
> 40. Give us an example of when you have worked to an unreasonable deadline or been faced with a huge challenge.
> 41. Tell me about a special contribution you have made to your employer.
> 42. What is the most difficult situation you have faced?
> 43. Tell me about a time when you had to deal with an irate customer. How did you handle the situation?
> 44. How do you take direction?
> 45. What colour is your brain?
> 
> Be aware that you'll probably be asked zany questions. The point is not to stump you, but to find out what makes you tick. When the standard interview questions are asked, people are prepared, and it's harder for the recruiter to get to know the real person. An advertising recruiter, for example, tries to avoid this. There is no right or wrong answer to this type of question. In fact, the recruiter won't even really care what your answer is. He or she just doesn't want to hear something like, "I don't know, I guess it's blue because that's the way I imagine it." The point is to see how creative you are and how you think. Be sure to explain why you answered the way you did.
> 
> Sample Answer: My brain is red because I'm always hot. I'm always on fire with new plans and ideas."
> 
> 46. Do you prefer working in a team or on your own?
> 47. What do your work colleagues think of you?
> 48. Tell me about your salary expectations.
> 49. What will you do if you don't get this position?
> 50. What is the first thing you would change, if you were to start work here?


Hi,

Thanks very much for this comment. It help me to think about my ideals.

Tks again and pls keep posting.


----------



## Shining Star

I just stumbled on this thread today. 

Thanks, Dwangy! Your post is helpful.


----------



## aus1234

*consulting companies list?*

Hi,
This thread is very informative. 
I am working in USA, and there many consulting companies who train their candidates with such behavioral questions.
Are there any IT consulting companies in Australia, who hire people from overseas? I am interested in working in Australia, can the consulting companies help me find job in Australia.

Thank you in advance for your any replies.


----------

